# 2008 Ford Focus sw (France)



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Excuse my poor english , and mistake : sorry !

Hi! 

I decided to show you my new project, not finished yet !

I decided to install in:

Electronic :

Alpine Cda 7990R
Alpine TME M790
Alpine DHA S690 
Alpine PXA H900
2 pieces of Esoteric Audio E7056
1 E7152
PG TDD5 (remote and acc control)

Speakers

Scanspeak 18W4
Scanspeak 12M
Scanspeak R29
Omnes audio BB3 (center voice)
Omnes audio BB2 (surround)
2 pieces of Boston Acoustics 10.5 lf (2ohms)

A little big setup 


I change my ford Mondeo (http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7568 ) for a new Ford focus wagon (european model)
The car


But put all electronics parts on the focus isn't really simple ,but at this day all is on the car 



Sub box install here , no save tire on this car



Many parts on the front must be modificated to install HU, center voice speaker, tweeter in A pillar,H900 diplay on passager sunvisor, and many piece modificated with alcantara in grey color 

Oem head unit and no adaptor exist for an double din install



Just for fun



To be continued...


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

nice ride


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nice gear.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Ca l'air bien, et beaucoup de travail devant toi.


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks !

Merçi cool ! un canadien qui parle français!

I decide at first to install my 18w on my doors

Good surprise same as VW door easy to damp and easy to install a good woofer inside 

OEM door 


This time i decide to damp really light with edead product 



Really light compare to my other install but i prefer add some layer after 

One of my friend offer to me his steel ring (18W) cause of he could not install it in his new car (thanks Neop) 

Really enjoy by it (after some cut and paint)



1 cm thickness and more with the deport ring , fix with "rivklé" M5 on 6 points

Look the big space a 8" woofer could be install easily









That's all for the door at this day perhaps i will try to install a better grill than the oem plastic to improse bass sound


----------



## szubek (May 9, 2008)

JPFOU said:


> Oem head unit and no adaptor exist for an double din install


As far as I know ford .. even if there is adapter available it won't exactly fit. 
I am ford owner myself and recently bought double din adaptor for my car and it left me with big holes around head unit.


----------



## rsrocha (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice gear!

Its a shame here in Portugal they wont sell the Focus with those rims. Very nice car indeed!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm liking the Esoteric Audio amps. Nice gear!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Boston Acoustics 10.5 = good! 

No adapter? Make one.


----------



## szubek (May 9, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> No adapter? Make one.


After all it is DIY forum . With that dash it will be pretty easy - no complex curves, everything is straight and simple.


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Mless5 said:


> Boston Acoustics 10.5 = good!
> 
> No adapter? Make one.



Hi!

I did it 

Buy an original focus 2 stereo ring , one adaptator and fix it with fiber 







at this time 3 plastics ring to install head unit : i hate it! really 

After some work



First i want paint it but i had prefered to cover with Alcantara!

To do this!



New iso more light



I have the chance to have some friend who work Inox Steel and made to me a inox ring for the HU to replace the abs ring 

At this day you find it in the car!





Nota: all piece of central dash were corvered with the same tissue !

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## szubek (May 9, 2008)

... I like that alcantara and chrome alpine bezel thing. Looks really nice together. Now it looks so classy ( factory thing was cheap looking ... almost always is with European fords). Going great.


----------



## zizu (Jun 14, 2008)

Salut!

Un Toulousain qui habites à Madrid et qui écrit sur un forum américain!!! C´est drôle, non?

Bravo pour ta sono, tu as du bon matos; je hate de voir le travail fini....
Bon courage.

À bientôt....


----------



## audiSQ (Apr 20, 2008)

T'as raison, c'est un forum international 

Amazing work 
Great materials


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

nice gear


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

I wish they'd bring the european focus over here to the states , they're so much nicer looking


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Hum! European model are really so different that american models , i don't think that Ford usa authorise Ford Europe to export this model ,the focus 1 was an international model the focus 2 is really different that the model now distributed in usa 

Cross the fingers perhaps you could be listen 

Ok! now the central voice with a Omnes audio BB3 

I have the chance to have a box inside my dashbord

Fisrt always covered with alcantara





And i decided that it could be a good place to install my central voice 

test with a 12 m



Cool ! a 10 cms could be install 



To left at right 

BB2 BB3 and 12M


After some work we obtain it fix with some screw and with a epdm joint





Instal in the car and wih an homemade grill





You could see also R29 on this picture

Bye and and thanks for your comments!
Merçi


----------



## ludobrev (Sep 1, 2007)

It is very beautiful!!


----------



## daGwagon (Jul 27, 2008)

JPFOU said:


> You could see also R29 on this picture
> 
> Bye and and thanks for your comments!
> Merçi


very nice looking... i LOVE! you dash you wouldnt happen to have any pics of your pillar pods would you?

and somebody correct me but [alcantara = suede] or is it a completely different fabric?


----------



## szubek (May 9, 2008)

European ford are nice cars .. the only complaint I do have about them is poor interior plastics quality - really cheap looking. One way to go is to cover all of it in alcantara for example, like You have done. With ford of mine I went for leather - just droped off my whole under dash (ugly grayish plastic) at upholstery shop but still have second thoughts about alcantara.... not sure which one would be better.



daGwagon said:


> somebody correct me but [alcantara = suede] or is it a completely different fabric?


alcantara = faux suede, You are correct on that. The only difference is that Alcantara is genuine fabric from inventors of that type of suede - Italian company Alcantara


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks Szubek!

And Yes alcantara is not cheap but i choose that also for the uv treatment quality and really good touch sense 

The A pillar 

R29 with an aluminium ring in 80 mm diameter compare to 104 mm in oem mode 





Always the same thing a abs A Pillar , a wood ring and some fiberglass and many hours of hand work

No photo of application of alcantara really hard to extend







Bugs enjoy to be inside his revelator speaker


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Ok ! now it's time to attack the back!

I found a wood ring that could be install directly to place of save tire

53 liters for two Boston 10.5 lf it could be cool!





Place in car with two rings





Cool! everybody is in!!



Fiber the sub ring





Thanks !


----------



## daGwagon (Jul 27, 2008)

WOW buddy this whole thing is coming along very well, your pillars are very nice looking and i cant wait to see the rear completed i like your ideas. did you make that "tub" for the speakers or is that something that wsa made for something else.


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi!

No the wood ring for sub was bought in a german caraudio mag , many other size existing in different thikness (25 mm for mine)

I decide to use a another alcantara color for the back 



after some handwork





and fix the "rivklé" for amp rack and sub box M6 size 





also install my second H900 display in passager sunvisor (it's a broken display but remote is ok) in order use for select preset or dts/DD fonctions



Always alcantara , the ring is a aluminium plate in 15/10 thickness cover with alcantara and fix with polyutherane glue



Today the install is finish , and finaly i decide to do the door panel 

For curious guy you could go here to see all

http://forum.caraudiovideo.com/viewtopic.php?t=51279&start=0

Thanks


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi!

Amp rack wired

All rca are homemade (sommercable corona) 1 day of work to do it!








Ok now ! it's time to put it in the car ! three persons were necessary to do that



Plug speaker cable will be not easy but it's ok





Positive and ground wired


----------



## audiSQ (Apr 20, 2008)

Impressionnant
Amazing Work


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks finish the amp rack 






Nota the TDD5 at left side 











Perhaps some modifications could be add In the future!


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

The installation of 12m is a little special , not in kick panel, not in dash, no front, and not in door panel i installed it in seatbox 

Make a box of 3 litres in wood and fix it on the seat 





Speakon connector


Re install in the car



Also dvd changer install inside passager seat



Rear fill with Omnes BB2


----------



## tiwatt (Feb 1, 2008)

good job eric


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

tiwatt said:


> good job eric


x 2. Great attention to detail.


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks

I decide finally to make my door cause of i have many problems with my front bass and mid bass ! The oem grill was so small for the 18 w and many bad reverbs was created by them and also by the door cards 

Oem doors cards



With a 18 w grill (exact! german brand) you can see the difference between the both



after i have the chance to put off the oem grills and realise a new piece in wood 





After mold the whole with fiber glass and elastic fibre 



At this time i decide to stop but finally i decide to fiber also the alu ring and give a cool form

Place a rubber to keep the good gap for the alcantara



After some layer of fiberglass 


Alcantara and fix with many screws





And in the car





Result : better bass and mid bass , better attack and dynamics really enjoy to do that !

That's all a this day ....

Thanks to had seen my install !


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

how does the mids do the job from under the seat? very unusual place to put a midrange..but i havent tried it so i cant say i wont work, but its hard to believe!


----------



## szubek (May 9, 2008)

Nicely done with the door. I am working on my panels at the moment so I might just steal Your idea


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,
nice Alcantara works! I love this fabric very much and used it in my car for the a pillars, too.

Go on like that. 

Greetings from Germany
Konni


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

That is some nice work and gear. That car must sound great!


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

hc_TK said:


> how does the mids do the job from under the seat? very unusual place to put a midrange..but i havent tried it so i cant say i wont work, but its hard to believe!



Hi!

How explain it with my poor english?

This type of setup offer some advantage and also problems:

-good sense of "music" ambiance what you loose in details compare to a front or dash setup is that sensation to have no speaker in your car no direct source of music it' really hard too explain 

-you keep a good staging no troubles and with some work you could obtain stratification , focalisation is also not a trouble but the traditionnal time alignement is not applicable 

- after put a mid on my seat i doubt also that it could be "good" but it's ok for me at this time but many hours will be necessary to obtain my sense of sound (speaker charge and reflexion would be change) at this day it's not that 

-the worth is a detailling loose it could be hard for some people to accept that and i could understand that 

But try it it's easy to do and could offer new sensations

Nota: my best result with this type of setup is with a focal 5 ws in a 5 litres box inside my fiesta car , the best kick i have never touch and listen no other of my car after offer the same thing , with this precision and force (no processor ) some pics available if you want


Ho! guy thanks for your comments really ! for the door cards i have not invented many guys do the same i just copy them 

good setup here:http://www.caraudioturkey.com/forum/uyelerimizin-sistemleri/morel-supremo6-zapco-t12789.0.html

Have a good day or night


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Hello 

It's time to do some add many of things change since this date 

Scanspeak R29 and 12M out 
Replace first by a Morel cdm 88 and supremo piccolo
and Morel replace by Genesis S11.01 

Boston Subs replace by a pair of Genesis A 25.01 also

Finally the setup with 12 m inside seat was really hard to appreciate and i decide to sell all 

I choose to try some Morel products





My first front A pillar really different to my past setup !

During this time i found a pair of Genesis studio 16 driver but one piece of Mid tweeter was broken , and i decide to use my last piece to replace my omnes audio center voice with it !



A try test with Brax HT 1 tweeter vs Piccolo


A good setup but finally a lack of energy in mid tweet range , morel smooth touch! and after two month Genesis Factory respond to my email 

COOL : two pieces of S11.01!!



No choice install it on a pillar 





And always the same alcantara!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

bo-boulot,ne lache pas!!


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Pas de probleme on lache pas ! 

Ok ! installing the s11 in car 

No grille and i add an epdn joint 







Three S11 on dash ! now it's time to work to make music !

But during this time a good opportunity on 2 pieces of Genesis A25 sub decide me to change my pair of Boston 10.5lf

But it's only 4ohms version and the E7152 amp doesn't support the 2 ohms load in bridge , only 150 w for each Genesis seems to be light

Try it !





Like Peerless driver 

Try test in the car !



I must make a Komacel Ring in order to do a rapid test cause of the diameter of genesis is bigger than the 10.5lf


----------



## blacksvtf03 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great work on this install. Wish the doors in my Focus came apart that easily LOL


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Very, very nice.............................


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice upgrades!! Impresive install! (magnifique!)
With all those new drivers? how does it sound to you?


----------



## lbc240 (Mar 1, 2008)

nice install! inspires me to finish my own a-pillar install.


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

your simply amazing.. great install and high quality gears.. keep it up..


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have to say that this is one of my favorite builds. I would have probably gone with badder ass subs but on the whole, this is the best fabrication job I've seen. Looks pretty much stock and everything is hidden well and the A-pillar work is stellar. Fantastic job. That is the best I've seen so far.


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for your comment , I appreciate it 

Some news : finallely the genesis S11 are not bad but i decide to return to Scanspeak products

12 m in wood version and a paire of R29-7005 (with the homemade baffle in 80mm) 

The 12 m are installed in A pillar and replaced the genesis S11 and a new slot was created for the R29 near the 12 m 

After some hours of work 



with Homemade grills



And install in car









And finally installed the Genesis audiophile sub and install a Black plexi ring arround them



Thanks !


----------



## Lawyer (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice Equipment you´ve got there man !
And the install looks very good and clean.

The Genesis Subs looks like a modified Peerless XLS/XXLS to me.

Greetings, Chris


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

nice install 


where did you get these


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW! Great job!


----------



## Lawyer (Nov 8, 2009)

@ AdamTaylor:

As he said, these grills are from a Brand named Exact! Audio, wich is located in Germany.
Here´s there Website: exact! - mobile audio-systeme

I can´t say if they have distributors Worldwirde, but if you email them, i think it might be possible that they will ship it to you.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## lucipha (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice install. I like the placement of the suede on the dash, doors, and pillars.


----------

